# Almonds, and stuff



## bright scouter (Feb 16, 2009)

OK,

Did some more almonds this weekend.  Found a disposable sheet of close weave aluminum to use for the almonds.  Have used it twice and figure I can get a few more uses out of it.

Anyway, marinade was water, salt and molasses.  Soaked for a couple of hours while I got the fatties and ABTs ready to go on.  



Ready to go on the smoker.



In the smoker with the fatties.



Out of the smoker.  Ready for the coating.  I probably left them in a little longer than needed.  The ones on the edge were a little well done.



I keep experimenting with the coating or shell.  This time it was brown sugar, butter, cayenne pepper and cinnamon and a touch of honey.  Heated it up in a pan until bubbling, tossed in the almonds and stirred.  After they cooled, I broke them up and started munching.  This was better than last time.  Last try, I had too much honey in the mix and I had to put them back out in the smoker for about 15 minutes to harden the coating to a shell.

I also did some sweet potatoes on the grill with the ABTs.



The finished sweet potatoes.  I also dust them with Splenda brown sugar and cinnamon.  My kids like them a little more done and soft, and the wife and I like them a little crisp.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 16, 2009)

Everything looks good.


----------



## grothe (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks great Bright!! thanks for sharing


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 16, 2009)

Great Idea with those sweet potatoes!


----------



## rejii (Mar 6, 2009)

almonds look good ill have to try a smoke myself


----------

